# Steam: Gabe Newell über Bezahl-Mods - "Wenn es ineffektiv ist, stoppen wir's"



## MaxFalkenstern (27. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Gabe Newell über Bezahl-Mods - "Wenn es ineffektiv ist, stoppen wir's"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Gabe Newell über Bezahl-Mods - "Wenn es ineffektiv ist, stoppen wir's"


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. April 2015)

welche vollpfosten haben denn bitte für das was da angeboten wird Geld ausgegeben? Es gibt maximal 2 Mods, die es wert gewesen wären dafür zu bezahlen und das weiß ich auch nur, weil ich sie vorher KOSTENLOS ausprobieren konnte.


----------



## azraelb (27. April 2015)

Ich war ja schon von Anfang an dafür, den Steamworkshop  zu boykottieren und den guten Mod-Portalen wie Scharesoft oder Skyrim Nexus treu zu bleiben.

Meine paar Mods habe ich auch dort hochgeladen.
Selbst schuld! Der Workshop hätte von Anfang an nicht genutzt werden sollen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Mehrzahl der Modder jetzt auch so konsequent ist und sich das Modding wieder auf die etablierten Seiten und Communities verlagert.


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2015)

So wie ich es verstanden habe ist es perfekt.

Es KANN, muss aber nicht kostenpflichtig angeboten  werden. So steht jeden Mod Ersteller und Gamer frei zu entscheiden was er will. Einige Mods sind bestimmt sehr aufwendig- so hat der Progger die Möglichkeit auf Entlohung.

Zu dem Geld was Valve davon abkassiert. Durchaus gerechtfertigt. Steam ist schliesslich keine Wohlfahrtsorganisation und kostet auch etwas. Diese ganze Geiz ist Geil Mentalität und die Robin Hood Mentalität (kein Geld den Großen) ist erbärmlich...


----------



## HanFred (27. April 2015)

Sorry aber nö, der Deal ist super schlecht. 75% einzubehalten ist reiner Wucher. Ich hoffe, dass das Projekt ein Verlustgeschäft wird.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. April 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe ist es perfekt.
> 
> Es KANN, muss aber nicht kostenpflichtig angeboten  werden. So steht jeden Mod Ersteller und Gamer frei zu entscheiden was er will. Einige Mods sind bestimmt sehr aufwendig- so hat der Progger die Möglichkeit auf Entlohung.
> 
> Zu dem Geld was Valve davon abkassiert. Durchaus gerechtfertigt. Steam ist schliesslich keine Wohlfahrtsorganisation und kostet auch etwas. Diese ganze Geiz ist Geil Mentalität und die Robin Hood Mentalität (kein Geld den Großen) ist erbärmlich...



Die Möglichkeit hatten die Modder bisher auch. Schonmal auf dem Nexus unterwegs gewesen? Nahezu jeder größere Mod hat eine Spendenseite und ja die wird auch frequentiert. Aber man wird da nicht gezwungen etwas zu hinterlassen BEVOR man es testen konnte. 
Abgesehen von den rechtlichen Konsequenzen, die hier wohl gar niemand vor lauter Dollarzeichen in den Augen, gesehen hat, ist das einfach absolut schädlich in der aktuellen Form. Punkt aus.


----------



## Batze (27. April 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Zu dem Geld was Valve davon abkassiert. Durchaus gerechtfertigt. Steam ist schliesslich keine Wohlfahrtsorganisation und kostet auch etwas. Diese ganze Geiz ist Geil Mentalität und die Robin Hood Mentalität (kein Geld den Großen) ist erbärmlich...


Dann kann Valve doch sein Steamworks schließen, brauch eh niemand. Erst bieten sie es umsonst an, um so die Leute anzulocken und von den eigentlichen Mod Plattformen wegzulocken und jetzt lassen sie Katze aus dem Sack.
Auch sollten sich gewisse Studios wie Bethesda mal überlegen wo ihre Spiele ohne die Mod Community wären.
Und in diesem Fall hat es nichts mit Geiz ist Geil zu tun. Modder konnten, wie schon hier einige richtig sagten, schon immer Geld oder Spenden für ihre Mods nehmen. Aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht, deshalb zieht auch das Geiz ist Geil Argument hier nicht,sondern um die unverschämten 75% die da durch fremde Arbeit eingesteckt werden. 
Aber hör dir doch diesen aufgedunsenen Gabe an, das einzige was ich da raushöre ist, wenn wir mit der Arbeit anderer nicht genug Geld maschen können, lassen wir es. Alles andere ist mal wieder typisches beeinflussendes psycho Gelaber.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. April 2015)

Anscheinend haben sehr viele Leute Verständisprobleme wenn es um Experimente geht und dass sie jederzeit eingestellt/geändert werden können wenn etwas nicht passt.

Dieser peinliche Shitstorm hat mich an kleine Kinder erinnert dessen Spielzeuge man kurzzeitig weggenommen hat.. Furchtbar erwachsene PC Fraktion die ihre Nerven behält 
Und da sage noch einer dass Konsoleros ein kindliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.

#no hate

Edit. Zum Thema mit der Gewinnbeteiligung.
Mit irgendeinem Betrag muss man eben anfangen und erstmal Statistik sammeln, inwiefern effektiv dieser Test verläuft.
Wer meint dass Valve 75% einnimmt hat einfach 0 Ahnung und glaubt alles was irgendwo geschrieben wird.

Ein Experiment muss irgendwo anfangen und Bethesda sitzt hier warscheinlich sogar am längerem Hebel als Valve. Hier wurde aber schon fast so geschrieben
als ob die armen Modder weder Brot noch Wasser daheim haben


----------



## MichaelG (27. April 2015)

Ineffektiv für wen ?? Wenn Valve Geld daran verdient werden die einen Teufel tun um es einzustellen.


----------



## MrFob (27. April 2015)

Naja, wenn (und ich sage WENN) die Aussage von Newell stimmt (und richtig uebersetzt ist, habe das original jetzt nicht gelesen), dann ist es ja anscheinend Bethesda, die hier so viel Kohle wollen, nicht Valve.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. April 2015)

Vorschlag: Sie schaffen es ab das die Modder die Mods monetarisieren dürfen, und behalten den "Donate something" Button bei. So können Leute die jetzt bezahlen eben guten Mods etwas spenden. Während wir anderen nicht weiter damit belästigt werden. Das sich Newell einschaltet ist doch schonmal ein Zeichen dafür das es bei ihnen ankommt was für einen Mist sie da gebaut haben... :3


----------



## Meisterhobbit (27. April 2015)

@ MrFob: Ach, Valve würde die Kohle schon sicherlich wollen, sind aber scheinbar doch immerhin ehrlich genug (oder tun zumindest so), einzusehen, dass sie noch weniger ein verdientes Anrecht drauf haben als Bethesda (wobei selbst deren Anspruch auf solches Geld meiner Meinung nach nicht legitim ist).


----------



## devilsreject (27. April 2015)

Letzenendes habe ich einfach nur die Angst, das Modding in Zukunft schlechter und unheimlich teuer wird. Der Vorteil PC geht flöten, sodass andere Plattformen obsiegen. Spenden Button fand ich bislang immer fair, Modder oder Teams die tolle Arbeit leisten haben durchaus Zeit ausgleich und Annerkennung in Form von Dollars verdient.
Ich sehe hier auf Dauer allerdings ein Problem, das einige Spinner für jeden Skin nachher Dollars wollen, dass zieht Kreise, im Fall von Skyrim würde ich da durchaus auf einige 100 Mods verzichten. Ob mich so ein Spiel dann tatsächlich noch so lang und vorallem immer wieder fesselt mich jetzt ist und bleibt fraglich. Düfte auch den Spielerfolg an sich hemmen, da einige dann die Hersteller in der Pflicht sehen noch bessere Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Bei Bethesda ist es meist so das ich mir vor dem Kauf denke: "Hach was mir fehlt kommt halt mit den Mods!". Bislang war es auch immer so, mal schauen ob es so bleibt.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. April 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Sie schaffen es ab das die Modder die Mods monetarisieren dürfen, und behalten den "Donate something" Button bei. So können Leute die jetzt bezahlen eben guten Mods etwas spenden. Während wir anderen nicht weiter damit belästigt werden. Das sich Newell einschaltet ist doch schonmal ein Zeichen dafür das es bei ihnen ankommt was für einen Mist sie da gebaut haben... :3



Meiner Recherche nach ist der Donate Button nicht einmal verboten sondern war schlichtweg eine Fakemeldung.
 Die Links sind nachwievor bei den Moddern zu finden.

Außerdem entscheiden die Leute selber was monetarisiert werden soll oder nicht - Mods dürfen genauso etwas kosten. Ob dieser Trend angenommen wird entscheidet der Markt (die Masse) ganz allein.


----------



## Holyangel (27. April 2015)

Ich finde, man geht bei dem ganzen Thema weg vom Grundgedanken der moddingszene... Mods von der Community für die Community. jetzt sind es keine mods mehr, sondern dlc.

Persönlich würde ich für gute mods gerne spenden, zahlen eher weniger, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich schon ewig keine mods mehr gespielt habe, da ich soviele Spiele h abe, wo ich schon nicht mehr weiß, was ich als erstes durchzocken soll...


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. April 2015)

Ohne den Hersteller des Games keine Mods also der verdient schon einen Anteil ebenso Valve die die Plattform zur Verfügung stellen. 

Mods sind aber nicht der einzige Vorteil vom Pc meiner Meinung nach. Zum einem kann man sehr viel einstellen z.b. bei GTA V zum anderen ist für einige Games nichts besser als die Maus zur genauen Eingabe, man kann aber auch viele weiter Geräte nutzen und sowohl viel als auch wenig Geld für seinen Pc ausgeben.

Warum auch heute noch Skyrim gespielt wird kann ich aber nicht verstehen ist mir zu langweilig bei GTA 5 hat man dagegen immer was zu tun auch auf dem weg von Mission zu Mission. Aber vermutlich mögen es einige so sehr wie ich Sci-Fi.


----------



## nataSic (27. April 2015)

Ich finde es bei der Umsetzung von Valve echt schade, was dadurch für ein Anreiz geschaffen wird. 

Manche Modder werden sich eine goldene Nase verdienen, während andere ihre notwendigen ausgaben nicht decken können. 

Für mich wäre das einzige mittel eine art flatrate gewesen, von der man dann aber auch alle Mods laden kann und das geld  dann auf alle Modder aufgeteilt würde. Eventuell noch mit Mod-Wettbewerben und Preisverleihungen. So wird dann nur ein riesen Egokampf draus. Einzelabrufe sind sowieso seit netflix, spotify und co schon im aussterben 

Aber so wird doch nur kommerz draus. Das geilste war bisher an mods immer die 100% begeisterung dahinter zu spüren und einfach ohne irgendwelche Erwartungshaltung zu haben einfach mal was neues in seinen Lieblingsgames entdecken zu können :-/


----------



## Rookster (27. April 2015)

Ich find's immer wieder erschütternd wie wenig manche Leute nachdenken, wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier aber vor allem auf anderen Plattformen durchlese. Die ganze "Klar sollen die Modder Geld verdienen dürfen, aber dann bitte mindestens 40% oder 50% vom Preis"-Fraktion ist entweder völlig hoffnungslos markthörig oder haben anscheinend keine Ahnung von der Modding-Szene bei Skyrim.
Um es mal herunterzubrechen, weshalb Bezahl-Mods auf Steam auch abseits der 25/35/40 Ratio generell eine schreckliche Idee sind:

- der Publisher/Entwickler wurde bereits bezahlt (die haben das Spiel entwickelt und die Käufer haben's gekauft) - weshalb sollen die jetzt noch einmal Geld daran verdienen, dass ihre Kunden (!) in ihrer Freizeit (!) freiwillig (!) Content für ihr (bei Bethsoft notorisch fix-bedürftigen und immenses Verbesserungspotential aufweisenden) Spielen erschaffen und damit bereits finanziellen Mehrwert für den Publisher/die Vertriebsplattform schaffen? Ich hab 777 Stunden in Skyrim, hunderte in FO3 und FO NV investiert - ohne die hunderte unterschiedliche Mods wäre es niemals soviel gewesen und diese Vielzahl an Mods sind ein Riesen-Kaufargument. Sie sorgen für die Beliebtheit des Spiels in der Community und damit auch den Absatz von weiteren, offiziellen DLC.

- Wieso soll Valve überhaupt Geld bekommen? Valve hat weder das Spiel noch die Mod-Tools kreiert also dafür kein Geld ausgegeben. Hosting und Download wurden bereits mit dem Kauf abgegolten (nicht umsonst zahlen wir für Download-Titel meistens soviel wie für Retail, obwohl den Publishern viel weniger Kosten entstehen). Steam Workshop für Skyrim ist ein müder Abklatsch von Skyrim Nexus, ohne entfernt damit mithalten zu können. Valve bietet mit dem Hosting der Mods eine Dienstleistung an, die kein Modder oder Spieler angefragt hat oder benötigt - aber keine weitere Dienstleistung. Die Bezahl-Mods werden nicht von Steam auf Qualität geprüft, das soll nach deren Meinung gefälligst die Community machen. Steam gibt keinen Support für die Mods, der Modder ist verantwortlich. Steam macht effektiv nichts als die Kohle einzustreichen und die Modder und deren Käufer allein mit wirklich allen Problemen (und da gibt's Potential für eine Menge) allein zu lassen. Steam kümmert sich nicht um Steam Greenlight - aber Steam kassiert mit. Steam kümmert sich nicht um die Schwemme von Early Access Scam Titeln - aber Steam kassiert mit. Die Community darf bezahlen und sich gefälligst selbst um die Probleme kümmern - dass Steam einen schlechten Customer Support hat ist ja fast schon legendär im Netz.

- Wer etwas verkauft trägt Verpflichtungen. Käufer haben Rechte. Welche Rechte haben Käufer von Mods? Wie soll ein Modder seinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen? Mod wurde vom Modder aufgegeben und funktioniert nicht mehr mit dem neusten Patch? Tja, Käufer, sieh zu wie du dein Recht bekommst. Modder hat Post vom Anwalt bekommen weil er Assets eines anderen verwendet hat/ Copyright (große Marken) verletzte/ das Produkt beim Käufer nicht funktionierte? Tja, Modder, sieh zu wie du den Anwalt bezahlst.

- Modding ist kostenlos, von der Community, für die Community. Das ist der Grundgedanke. Einer hat eine Idee für einen Mod, macht einen ersten Versuch. Anderer Modder greift die Idee auf, macht eine andere Version. Vielleicht werden auch andere Mods integriert - einfach den Erfinder per PM anschreiben und um Erlaubnis bitten, Erlaubnis erhalten, Mod kann raus, Nutzer sind glücklich. Ein Modder macht eine sehr beliebte Mod aber gibt sie auf. Nach einigen Monaten fragt ein anderer Modder nach, ob er die Mod übernehmen und aktualisieren kann. Mod funzt wieder, alle sind glücklich.
So, und jetzt bringt da mal das Bezahlmodell rein... Wer sich den Ausgang dieses Gedankenspiels nicht ausdenken kann sollte möglichst auch nicht seinen Senf zu dem Thema abgeben.
Das ist nichts weiter als das Ende der Modding-Community auf dem PC. Bei kostenlos ist fast alles erlaubt und es herrscht Kooperation. Kommt Geld ins Spiel wird's Krieg, Modder gegen Modder, Modder gegen Nutzer, Nutzer gegen Modder. Keiner teilt mehr kostenlos, Ideen/Mods werden gestohlen oder man bräuchte gleich 3 weitere Bezahl-Mods, um einen bestimmten anderen zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Steam Greenlight und Early Access sind die besten Beispiele und - welch Zufall! - auch auf Valve's Mist gewachsen

- Auf Sachen wie 4$ Horse Armor und Scam Mods muss ich gar nicht mehr eingehen, das kann sich jeder vernünftige Mensch mit min. einem Auge im Kopf und teilweise funktionierendem Gehirn selbst denken.
Wer tatsächlich glaubt "Dann kauf's halt nicht" oder "Der Markt wird's schon richten" wären Argumente hat den Schuss nicht gehört. Valve hat eine marktbeherrschende Stellung und wir reden hier davon dass sie eine kostenlose Community-Leistung monetarisieren wollen. Valve, das sind die, die beim EU-Rücktrittrecht so dermaßen frech bescheißen. Der Markt wird garantiert nichts zu Gunsten der Konsumenten richten, "der Markt" wird nur dafür sorgen dass die Mächtigen auf Kosten der kleinen Leute noch mächtiger und reicher werden. DLC ist häufig ein Schimpfwort - was hat der Markt da gerichtet? Hat DLC was verbessert, im Großen und Ganzen? Hat der Markt bei den überteuerten Preisen von digital downloads was gerichtet? Oder bei Region Locks? Konsumenten sind Schafe, wer Vertrauen in "den Markt" hat ist entweder ein Idiot oder hat eine Metzgerei (für Lammsteaks).

- Es gibt jetzt schon die Option, Moddern Geld zu spenden. Das ist freiwillig. Die ganzen Pay-Mod-Beführworter ("Arbeit soll entlohnt werden" - ach ja, auch freiwillige Arbeit?) werden von niemanden davon abgehalten, *freiwillig* Geld an die Modder zu geben. Warum man in dieser Situation dafür sein kann, dass man eine kostenlose, freiwillige Sache wie Mods mit dem Krebs der Kommerzialisierung bedenken muss, bei der auch noch ganz offensichtlich die Parasiten Valve und Bethsoft fast völlig unverdient den Löwenanteil verdienen, ist mir völlig unverständlich.


----------



## Worrel (27. April 2015)

Rookster schrieb:


> - Wieso soll Valve überhaupt Geld bekommen? ...


Valve hostet die _Mod Dateien_, wickelt den Kauf der Mod ab, stellt sicher, daß diese in deinem Account immer zum Download bereit steht (selbst wenn der Modder das Modden einstellt, die Mod hierzulande indiziert oder beschlagnahmt würde oder aus sonst einem Grund nicht mehr kaufbar wäre), stellt Online Speicherplatz für Reviews, Screenshots und Diskussionen zur Mod zur Verfügung und sorgt nicht zuletzt dafür, daß die Mod weltweit bekannt werden kann.


----------



## Rookster (27. April 2015)

... alles nichts, was Nexus Mods nicht schon gemacht hätte. Der Steam Workshop für Skyrim kam *nach* Nexus. Steam hat ungefragt eine Dienstleistung angeboten, die keiner angefragt hatte. Also nochmal: Wieso für *freiwillige* Arbeit entlohnen?
Der einzige Grund wäre eine Beteiligung durch den Modder, da Steam ihm mit den Bezahl-Mods eine Plattform bietet (mehr aber auch nicht, es gibt keinerlei andere Unterstützung und erst recht keine juristische Rückendeckung für den legalen Albtraum, der mit Bezahl-Mods hervorbeschworen wird).
Nur dass Nexus bereits eine Spenden-Option anbietet, wo deutlich mehr von jeder Zahlung beim Modder ankommt.
Valve verdient bereits massig Geld durch die albernen Sammelkarten und bekommt einen ordentlichen Prozentbetrag von jedem Verkauf über Steam - auch von den ganzen Greenlight und Early Access Katastrophen, wo Entwickler aber vor allem die Käufer von Valve im Regen stehen gelassen werden.
An Geld mangelt es Valve auf keinen Fall - an zweifelhaft verdientem Geld auch nicht. Das bisschen Mod-Hosting gehört zur Communitypflege (nicht vergessen: Steam ist ein Online-Dienstleister und braucht seine Community) und den Bezahlvorgang wickeln die nicht aus Freundlichkeit ab, sondern nur um sich die eigenen Pfründe zu sichern.

Es gibt sowohl aus Sicht der Käufer als auch der Modders keinen überzeugenden Grund, weshalb Steam Geld an Community-Mods verdienen sollte. Modder können Ihre Mods auch effektiv auf anderen Plattformen anbieten.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

Es muss auf jedenfalls sich da gewehrt werden - sonst verlangt ea und activision noch denächst das man wie bei der Konsole ein Abo abschliesst um es online spielen zu dürfen weil die PC Spieler sich nicht wie die Konsolenspieler wehrten 
Weiss einer ob Steam kontrolliert wo die Mods herkommen ? nicht das Steam denächst mir verbietet Sykrim zu starten weil ich noch eine Mod auf DVD habe die inzwischen ein PAY MOD im Workshop ist ?

Mal schauen ob das hier unsere Zukunft wird



> Steam User: You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy Origin/Uplay, not join them. You were to bring balance to the PC, not leave it in darkness.
> Gabe Newelll: [shouts] I hate you.
> Steam User: You were my brother, Gabe. I loved you.



Falls ja dann werden viele Leute durch den ganzen ärger mit Steam, Origin und Uplay wieder  es so halten 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnJ7uOK4nYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. April 2015)

Diskussion zu Ende... Steam und Bethesda haben die Bezahlmods eingestellt  "Your feedback was clear. This is not a feature you want". YOU DON'T SAY??? 

BTW: Quelle: Bethesda Blog Germany | Just another Bethesda Blog site

Hoffe ihr werdet auf die englische Seite verlinkt. Die deutsche hinkt noch hinterher 
Ah nevermind... entfernt einfach das "de" davor, dann solltet ihr zur language selection kommen.
Okay goddamnit ihr braucht echt sowas wie Hola um auf den englischen Blogpost zu kommen. Sorry.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2015)

Jap, war ein kurzes Vergnügen - lol 

Valve kills paid mods on Steam, will refund Skyrim mod buyers | Polygon

Gut so!


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Jap, war ein kurzes Vergnügen - lol
> 
> Valve kills paid mods on Steam, will refund Skyrim mod buyers | Polygon
> 
> Gut so!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUAItQmq-LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2015)

Gott sei Dank. Und ich hoffe es bleibt jetzt auch so.


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2015)

Na soviel dazu. Ich glaube ihnen auch, dass der Ansatz gut gemeint war. Ich denke aber auch, dass da Schwierigkeiten vorprogrammiert waren, mit oder ohne dem krassen Feedback.

Koennte mir vorstellen, dass sie das ganze in einem kleineren Ramen (nicht gerade bei Skyrim) schon nochmal angehen. Man wird sehen.


----------



## St3f (28. April 2015)

Mod Bezahlmodell hört sich für mich mehr so an wie ein kostenpflichtiger DLC für ein tolles neues Pferd mit hübscher Pferdedecke.  Mods sollten kostenfrei bleiben.


----------



## alu355 (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben sehr viele Leute Verständisprobleme wenn es um Experimente geht und dass sie jederzeit eingestellt/geändert werden können wenn etwas nicht passt.
> 
> Dieser peinliche Shitstorm hat mich an kleine Kinder erinnert dessen Spielzeuge man kurzzeitig weggenommen hat.. Furchtbar erwachsene PC Fraktion die ihre Nerven behält
> Und da sage noch einer dass Konsoleros ein kindliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.
> ...



Das einzige was man hier verstehen KANN, ist, daß nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf - nämlich, daß eine deiner drei Wixxvorlagen Valve, Steam oder Gabyboy falsch liegen darf.
Alles andere ist ein Frevel vor deinen Herren und Meistern, natürlich besteht dann alle Opposition aus kleinen Kindern.
Kann ja nicht sein, daß man sich mit dem Fanboygelaber selbst wie ein Kleinkind verhält.
Jeder Müll wird dann eben als tolles Experiment angepriesen.
Nenn dich in Valvekeeper um, hat den besseren Klang.

Ach ja...nach dem heuchlerischen Rant ein verlogenes
#no hate 
anzufügen, ist die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. April 2015)

Tja, Thema (vorerst) erledigt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2015)

Ich komm hier etwas spät, dass ist mir bewusst, aber was genau ist an einer Bezahloption für Mods falsch? 

Programmierer von Mods leben ja nicht nur von Luft und Liebe, also vermut ich mal. Warum diesen Leuten nicht eine Möglichkeit geben, hier Geld zu verdienen? Wenn es ein funktionierendes Ratingsystem gibt, kann man doch nach einiger Zeit aufgrund der Kommentare und Bewertungen abschätzen, ob die Mod ihr Geld wert ist.

Ggf. erfordert es etwas feintuning, so das nur jeder hätte bewerten können, der auch die Mod tatsächlich gekauft hat etc.


----------



## MichaelG (28. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich komm hier etwas spät, dass ist mir bewusst, aber was genau ist an einer Bezahloption für Mods falsch?
> 
> Programmierer von Mods leben ja nicht nur von Luft und Liebe, also vermut ich mal. Warum diesen Leuten nicht eine Möglichkeit geben, hier Geld zu verdienen? Wenn es ein funktionierendes Ratingsystem gibt, kann man doch nach einiger Zeit aufgrund der Kommentare und Bewertungen abschätzen, ob die Mod ihr Geld wert ist.
> 
> Ggf. erfordert es etwas feintuning, so das nur jeder hätte bewerten können, der auch die Mod tatsächlich gekauft hat etc.


Falsch daran ist, daß Steam und der Publisher den Löwenanteil kassieren wollten.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte die letzten Tage wirklich viel um die Ohren und hab die News diesbzgl. echt komplett ignoriert.

Was genau heißt Löwenanteil? Ich mein, Steam verlangt ja eh einen gewissen Anteil ... klar. Was genau wollte denn der Entwickler / Publisher haben? Selbst wenn wir hier von einem Anteil von 50-60% sprechen, so sind doch 40% vom Umsatz mehr als nichts von einer kostenlosen Mod.

Ggf. hätte sich das ganze System eingependelt mit der Zeit ... aber so wie ich das hier verstanden hab, sind ja gleich alle Spieler auf die Barrikaden gegangen.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich komm hier etwas spät, dass ist mir bewusst, aber was genau ist an einer Bezahloption für Mods falsch?



Valve kassiert den Löwenanteil bis zu 75% - Entwickler der Mods erhalten nur Steamguthaben

Spenden gern aber wenn ein Mod kostenpflichtig wird dann gibts auch erwartungshaltungen daran (Sauber programmiert / Upgrades wenn das Spiel patcht und der Mod nicht mehr geht)

Die Preise müssen passen - Total Conversion sauber programmiert mit stetigen Upgrade da zahl ich gern bis zu 15 Euro
Extra Begleiter sauber programmiert mit stetigen Upgrad da zahl ich gern bis zu 10 Euro

Aber nach Abzug von Valves Gebühr bleiben den Moddern nur ein Bruchteil übrig und das auch nur als Steamguthaben also behält Valves sozusagen alles ein.
Manche Entwickler verbeiten auch noch kostenpflichtige Mods zum bsp das neue Killing Floor 2.

Manche UIs/mods die jahrelang kostenlos wahren wurde bei Skyrim Nexus entfernt und wahren plötzlich nur noch für Geld vorhanden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Valve kassiert den Löwenanteil bis zu 75% - Entwickler der Mods erhalten nur Steamguthaben



Das stimmt nicht bzw. stimmte nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (28. April 2015)

70%.  Und das Problrm wäre auch, daß fremde Leute mit Sammlungen von kostenlosen Mods hätten Geld verdienen können.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2015)

Okay ... Steamguthaben wäre jetzt das Einzige, was ich auch diskussionswürdig finde.

Aber der Rest? Ein Entwickler hat immer noch die Hoheit über seine Software, verbietet er Mods, ist das seine Sache. Selbst der Support für gepatchte Versionen ist doch Schmuh, schau dir doch bezahl Apps für Mobiltelefone an, z.B. Tweaks. Bei Android gibt es eine App, diese kostet 9 EUR, und bot mal rSAP Unterstützung. Dann kam Kitkat 4.4.x und die App war nicht mehr lauffähig, meinst du, die Käufer haben hier das Geld wiederbekommen? Nö.

Was der Punkt bzgl. UI / Mods bei Nexus betrifft ... niemand hat ein Anrecht auf *kostenlose* Dinge. Wenn der Entwickler nun der Meinung ist, er möchte für seine Arbeit Geld sehen, dann ist es doch sein gutes Recht.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 70%.  Und das Problrm wäre auch, daß fremde Leute mit Sammlungen von kostenlosen Mods hätten Geld verdienen können.


... hätte der 'echte' Modentwickler das Spitz bekommen, so hätte er sich an Valve gewandt und die hätten ohne Probleme:

* die Mod Sammlung sperren können
* ausgezahltes Guthaben, je nach Vertragsgestaltung, wieder zurückfordern können
* den 'echten' Rechteinhaber vergüten können

Zugegeben, man hätte im Vorfeld etwas mehr über die unterschiedlichen Aspekte nachdenken müssen, aber all das, was ihr hier schreibt, wäre mMn lösbar gewesen.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Zugegeben, man hätte im Vorfeld etwas mehr über die unterschiedlichen Aspekte nachdenken müssen, aber all das, was ihr hier schreibt, wäre mMn lösbar gewesen.



Ich denke einfach, das System wurde verfrüht implementiert - vlt. mit Absicht um abzuklären, wie so etwas generell angenommen werden würde.
Schlecht fand ich halt auch, dass es Moddern nicht mehr erlaubt war, mit Links auf Donations hinzuweisen bzw. dass diese entfernt und Modder teilweise sogar gebannt wurden.

Valve wollte ja ne Mindestpreisoption einführen, bei der auch 0$ möglich gewesen wären, aber ich denke, wenn Valve generell was in Verbindung mit freiwilligen Spenden eingeführt hätte, dann wäre das besser angenommen worden.


----------



## Chemenu (28. April 2015)

Steam Workshop: Kostenpflichtige Skyrim-Mods eingestellt, Käufer erhalten Geld zurück


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Valve kassiert den Löwenanteil bis zu 75% - Entwickler der Mods erhalten nur Steamguthaben



Selbst wenn das stimmen würde, was wäre daran verkehrt? Valve übernimmt die Distribiution, Valve hat das wichtigste, die Kunden. 

Wieso sollte es bei Spielen anders sein als bei anderen Künsten, sagen wir Musikern? Was meinst Du wohl wie viel Kohle ein Musiker von einer verkauften CD a 10 Euro bekommt? Ca. 1 Euro von dem noch Steuern und Abgaben abgehen. Ein ähnliches Schema ist auch bei Autoren zu sehen,  wieso sollen Modprogrammierer anders behandelt werden?


----------



## BiJay (28. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau heißt Löwenanteil? Ich mein, Steam verlangt ja eh einen gewissen Anteil ... klar. Was genau wollte denn der Entwickler / Publisher haben? Selbst wenn wir hier von einem Anteil von 50-60% sprechen, so sind doch 40% vom Umsatz mehr als nichts von einer kostenlosen Mod.


Hatte ich im anderen Thread schon gepostet:


BiJay schrieb:


> Paar mehr Infos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, es ist einfach gescheitert, weil die Umsetzung nicht so toll war. Hätte man von Anfang an den Pay-what-you-want-Button eingeführt und/oder nicht jedem sofort die Chance gegeben, seinen Mod zu monetarisieren, dann hätte sich das bestimmt besser entwickelt. Aber so wurden Mini-Mods für Wucher-Preise angeboten und Arbeiten anderer (Mods von anderen Seiten, urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material). Der geringe Anteil für die Modder und dann noch eine Menge Kleinigkeiten gaben den dem Rest.


Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es bei Spielen anders sein als bei anderen Künsten, sagen wir Musikern? Was meinst Du wohl wie viel Kohle ein Musiker von einer verkauften CD a 10 Euro bekommt? Ca. 1 Euro von dem noch Steuern und Abgaben abgehen. Ein ähnliches Schema ist auch bei Autoren zu sehen, wieso sollen Modprogrammierer anders behandelt werden?


Erstmal sind wir hier digital und Apple würde bei iTunes 30% bekommen, Rest an den Künstler. Bei Bandicamp wären das sogar nur 10%. Du redest hier von einem anderen Medium und von einem Musiker, der bei einem Label unter Vertrag steht.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> [...]Aber so wurden Mini-Mods für Wucher-Preise angeboten und Arbeiten anderer (Mods von anderen Seiten, urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material).[...]


Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann meine Leistung auch für 50.000 EUR / Stunde anbieten, wenn jemand so blöd ist, und diese für den Preis in Anspruch nimmt, dann ist es doch sein Problem.

D.h. bei Mods, wenn hier ein Preis X für einen Umfang verlangt wird, der einem persönlich zu gering ist, muss ich die Mod doch nicht kaufen, oder? Sollte die Beschreibung des Mods mehr versprechen, als sie einhält, so müsste Valve hier einschreiten, die Mod sperren und das Geld zurückbuchen.

Genauso wie Mods von anderen Seiten etc., hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben.

D.h. das sind hier alles für mich Dinge, die man ohne Probleme hätte lösen können ...


----------



## BiJay (28. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann meine Leistung auch für 50.000 EUR / Stunde anbieten, wenn jemand so blöd ist, und diese für den Preis in Anspruch nimmt, dann ist es doch sein Problem.
> 
> D.h. bei Mods, wenn hier ein Preis X für einen Umfang verlangt wird, der einem persönlich zu gering ist, muss ich die Mod doch nicht kaufen, oder? Sollte die Beschreibung des Mods mehr versprechen, als sie einhält, so müsste Valve hier einschreiten, die Mod sperren und das Geld zurückbuchen.
> 
> ...


Das ist schon richtig, wirft aber trotzdem kein gutes Licht auf das Konzept. Da sollte Valve drüber nachdenken, ob sie eine Mod vorher absegnen, bevor es für Geld angeboten wird, oder eben, wie ich schon schrieb, nicht jedem sofort die Möglichkeit geben, Geld zu verlangen. Valve ist das hier zu hastig angegangen und die Probleme häuften sich, so dass der Ersteindruck des Systems eher schlecht war. Ja, man hätte die Probleme lösen können, aber besser wäre es gewesen, wenn man denen vorbeugt.

Meiner Meinung nach, war es auch ungünstig bei einem Spiel einzuführen, das schon lange Zeit Mods hatte, die es bisher alle kostenlos gab. Wäre wohl besser gewesen, das bei einem neuen Spiel schon zum Release an zu machen.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann meine Leistung auch für 50.000 EUR / Stunde anbieten, wenn jemand so blöd ist, und diese für den Preis in Anspruch nimmt, dann ist es doch sein Problem.



Sag das nicht zu laut sonst macht dir jemand ein unmoralisches angebot ^^


----------

